# Overdue alpaca?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I've got an alpaca who we took to be bred last easter. Apple of My Eye was away on her "romantic getaway" from April 10th to May 11th 2014. We know she was bred at some point in that month. However, going by a May 5th date, she is getting to be overdue, as I have read that the average gestation period is 340-370 days. Should I call my vet to see about inducing labor? She doesn't seem even remotely bothered by the fact that her ribcage is enormous. and we know she's pregnant, we've felt the cria in there. This will be the third cria we've had, and the only one we've really kept track of "due dates". Should I worry or let nature take its course? I'm paranoid that we'll need to do a c-section or something.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why May 5th date? I would go with the last day she was in with the male. I didn't worry until 2 weeks past due date. If it makes you feel better, discuss with your vet.

Yes. Gestation in alpacas is generally 11 to 12 months with 10 months being possible and up to 12.5 months. They are much more painful in waiting for a birth than goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there an "Alpaca Code of Honor"? Whew, that would be aggravating:laugh:!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is worse than the goat doe code. :-D


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

So, naturally after posting this, Apple gave birth on Thursday morning to a sweet little baby boy.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww! What a cute picture.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The cuteness is killing me! Oh my what a sweetie. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Makes me miss alpacas.


----------

